# Solved: STOP ERROR 0x0000116



## LightWrath (Mar 15, 2011)

Good evening, firstly thank you for any advise you can give.

Last month I bought myself a new graphics card, been an ATI fan I got myself a ATI Radeon HD 7950. This is an Overclocked version from Powercolour

Now I got this for ofc the increase in gaming performance but also because I have a 3D TV hooked up and be nice to get a card with 1.4a HDMI port.
Now before this current issue I had no problem at all with the card in any way. The only issue was that now when I tired to play a blur ray disk, It just wouldn't play.
I tried a few things but well in the end I recovered the machine with a freash install of Windows 7 64-bit as I kind of just wanted to start over and I figured it would solve just about any issues anyway.

So I've reinstall Windows and now I'm getting some annoying issues with Bluescreens, which are graphics related.
I get the following Bluescreen 0x00000116 which states that the ATIKMPAG.SYS was unable to be recovered

Which I guess is basically telling me that the driver failed and was not able to restart the process.
Now normally after recovery I'd be looking at a hardware issue but I have my heart set on a software one.
The reason been that it worked totally fine before the recovery was done and this error only shows when Idle.
I've done enough testing yet to see if there is a said time which I get it.
but it's always when just doing something none graphical

- If I have a game running I've never get the bluescreen at all
- generally takes about 10-15 minutes of usage to happen
- If i start it up and don't do anything, just leave it idle it will not bluescreen
- without drivers install, or in safemode, I get no bluescreen (even if still at high res)

As for hardware specs
I've uploaded a DXDIAG report here
http://LightWrath.me/temp/dxdiag.txt

Thank you for your time

Regards
LightWrath


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

In order to replace the atikmpag.sys with a new copy, remove your graphic card from the Windows 7 device manager. Then uninstall the Catalyst suite. Download the latest ATI/AMD Catalyst Suite which includes a fresh copy of Atikmpag.sys and install it. You should no longer be bothered with any BSOD errors.


----------



## LightWrath (Mar 15, 2011)

Good evening there, I did what you suggested, Uninstalled in device man, and uninstalled CCC
Then Ran a reinstallation of the drivers, and reinstalled.
I've done that before however and also manually placed in the ATIKMPAG.SYS file into the Windows/system32/drivers folder with no luck
Anyway did what you suggested and ran a macro with AHK to open problems and close them through the night, came back with it on the log in screen, so still no result

However I noticed that when I installed from device manager I automatically installed it's own (not the standard VGA), so I tested the driver it installed running my AHK macro all day while I'm at work and it seems to have survived the day.
As for playing games without driver issues, this driver Windows has installed seems to play WoW fine, however I've yet to test for issues on other games.
but so far this driver windows has install works fine.
I'll just have to make sure CCC doesn't update it to v12.2

Thank you.
~ LightWrath


----------

